# Buying my 1st jetter amything obvious i should watch for?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Purchasing my 1st jetter in Wednesday if everything goes as planned, it's a U.S. jetter 4018 4k in tips 5 years old, diesel, 300 ft of 1/2" and 200 ft of 1/4" I think, anything I should look for? 1st big jetter purchase and I want to jump on it quick before it gets advertised more. Thanks!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A remote that works.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Jetter hose condition. Dust around seals indicates leaks. Bring your own pressure gauge to make sure it works.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Show us pics!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

This all I have, 6500 bucks


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hillside said:


> This all I have, 6500 bucks


If it's in good working condition I think you are getting a steal


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

How do I test pressure? Gauge on end of hose? Or just the one on the unit? Srry I'm new to this jetting thingy, it's the hatz diesel, if it fires up, builds pressure I should b ok? Even if needs repairs is it still a good deal? He says it's ready to work, just changed oil and hydraulic fluids
He said he's got 4k in heads too, root ranger and penetrating ones freshly cleaned and ready to go


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

On the hose. It allows you to compare to what the gauge at the machine says.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If it is running with no oil or water leaks, valves all functioning, trailer and tires are good, reels all functioning, and is holding solid pressure, then just buy it. Sewer hose is cheap enough. 

-OR- 

Tell me where it is. I'll buy it and sell it to you for $10k. :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Make sure he's got the pink slip and it's been registered. Check the requirements for transfer from the DMV


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tell ya what! Give me the current owners information and I will see if its worth it!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That's a steal at that price even if you had to do some maintenance . Buy it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I would pay $6500 if the motor was shot, just from looking at the cosmetics of it, or if it ran but the pump was shot I would still buy it at $6500. Usually when I see them priced that low there was a loan on it that didn't get paid off or something fishy like that.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Cuda said:


> I would pay $6500 if the motor was shot, just from looking at the cosmetics of it, or if it ran but the pump was shot I would still buy it at $6500. Usually when I see them priced that low there was a loan on it that didn't get paid off or something fishy like that.


I'm kinda diggin wut Cuda's layin down. Hey Mike, didn't you ask a question about registration on a trailer jetter, and that the current owner hasn't had tags for quite a few years. I'd PM "plungerman" and ask him about his trailer jetter and registration requirements!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I paid about 13-15k a piece for the two4000psi/9 machines I own. Buy it dude


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Cuda said:


> I would pay $6500 if the motor was shot, just from looking at the cosmetics of it, or if it ran but the pump was shot I would still buy it at $6500. Usually when I see them priced that low there was a loan on it that didn't get paid off or something fishy like that.


That's true.... If there was though he wouldn't have the title for it though I'm pretty sure right?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For a price that low, I see 3 options:

-guy selling has no idea what he has
-something is seriously wrong with it
-not his to sell

good luck!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Eff it dude! If yur gettin a bad joojoo vibe. Lowball him, with cash in hand, then I mount the equipment from this trailer and mount it on yur own! Problem solved!:thumbsup:...Do I have to think of everything:whistling2:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So what happened?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Weather was crap today, doing it tomorrow instead, he's two hours away


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Weather was crap today, doing it tomorrow instead, he's two hours away


You forgot to post his name, phone number, and address... :brows:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

so???? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha me tooooo!!

Tomorrow, I think, I hope, lol


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, waited all afternoon for the guy, finally shows up at 430, just way too sketchy for even me, no pink, no paperwork, says he left the rest of the nozzles on their last job a few hours ago, trailer was repainted with rattle cans with overspray everywhere, forgot the key for it and was going to call a locksmith to have a key made for it, I dunno about you guys but to many red flags for me, it was a 03 with 1066 hours, just a way bad juju feeling, have another one in mind or just might finance a new one, anyone missing a jetter????


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

you definently made the right call. sounds way off.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Well, waited all afternoon for the guy, finally shows up at 430, just way too sketchy for even me, no pink, no paperwork, says he left the rest of the nozzles on their last job a few hours ago, trailer was repainted with rattle cans with overspray everywhere, forgot the key for it and was going to call a locksmith to have a key made for it, I dunno about you guys but to many red flags for me, it was a 03 with 1066 hours, just a way bad juju feeling, have another one in mind or just might finance a new one, anyone missing a jetter????


Holy crap! I think you may have found my jetter that was stolen 3 years ago....what is this guys info! :whistling2:


----------

